
The ad that uses YouTube brilliantly - shrikant
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20015630-71.html
======
jarin
It's pretty funny, but I think the Tostitos ad on Vimeo takes the cake for UI
integration: <http://vimeo.com/9194146>

------
shalmanese
Wario land was another great example of YouTube integration:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/wariolandshakeit2008>

------
dmn
This ad for Expendables is quite similar.
<http://www.youtube.com/user/expendables>

------
RBr
This is a brilliantly conceived ad and the problem with online advertising.
Since about 2005, I've seen CTR's on ads and online ad values in general
decrease significantly.

They're not as effective. It's not a big surprise, very quickly, we are
naturally desensitized to ads.

Why aren't more online advertising folks thinking outside of the confines of
the boxes we put our ads in? We know that people get annoyed with popus, that
expanding flash ads don't work for everything and that text ads only work when
they are extremely well matched to the content that the user really wants.
However, why aren't people trying new things?

Is online marketing really just about "throwing enough stuff against a wall"
or do the folks who made this ad have it right and there is a whole world of
online advertising out there just waiting to be explored?

------
Tichy
What amazed me most about it is that Tipp-Ex still seems to be in business.

Also I didn't know that YouTube has user-controlled forms. Or is that a
special deal for Tipp-Ex?

Edit: I only just checked - the form is part of the flash movie. So can any
flash content go to YouTube?

~~~
duskwuff
> So can any flash content go to YouTube?

If you pay them enough, yes.

------
henrikschroder
I think I liked the Subservient Chicken better. They built up a HUGE library
of actions after a while.

<http://www.bk.com/en/us/campaigns/subservient-chicken.html>

------
blahedo
So far I've tracked down "loves", "eats", "fights" (or "punches" etc),
"paints" (or "makes" etc), and to my surprise, "fucks". Any other good ones
out there?

~~~
albertzeyer
No surprise on "fucks" :). Guess what most people are trying first...

Other words I have found: "hugs", "Tipp-Ex", "kills", "shots", "jokes",
"blows".

Btw., their 404 is also nice.

~~~
aquarin
Looking at how similar things are done before. It is a list of words and list
of movies. Something like this:

\- kill, blow : blow.mov \- word, word, word : word.mov etc...

------
shrikant
The ad in question: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M>

------
nhebb
Warning: turn your speakers down before going to the second link.

------
troymc
"sings with" (er, sort of)

------
sliverstorm
I'm sure it'd be a lot cooler if it actually loaded. Loading the 2 links feels
like I'm on dialup. Considering the rest of youtube is working just fine, I
suspect _somebody_ decided not to host everything on youtube's servers.

